

Details on Apple Tablet from Jason Calacanis - krtl
http://img.skitch.com/20100127-epufr74px9futh4g1ydw5syqrn.jpg

======
waterlesscloud
I thought it might be real until - "Apple tablet games are sick. Basically
nintendo wii-level innovation. Custom farmville app is insane. Mark pincus is
demoing with steve tmmr"

------
pistoriusp
TechCrunch got hacked, maybe he used the same password for TC and his Twitter
account, or he's taking the piss... With 90,000 followers I don't see why he
would.

------
krtl
<http://twitter.com/jason> \-- more tweets coming in.

------
jamesjyu
Solar pad on back for recharging? I'm highly dubious..

------
tvon
No way in hell this is serious.

